# [VB] taschenrechner mit binomischen formeln



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine Frage :


Wie bekomme ich einen Taschenrechner in Visual Basic hin , 
der mit binomischen formeln rechnet??

also :

(a+b)²
(a-b)²
(a+b)(a-b)


Ich bin voll verzweifelt.

Mfg SimoS


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

Wo ist da genau das Problem? Das sind doch genaugenommen auch nur die Grundrechenarten (Addition, Subtraktion, Multiplikation), die Du einfach nur etwas miteinander verknüpfen musst. Und wie man das angehen kann, wird hier schon beschrieben.


----------



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich frage doch wie dieses Verknüpfen geht.
Ich bin ein Newbie


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

Das geht genau so, wie Du das im Kopf auch machen würdest. Erst rechnest Du das aus, was in den Klammern steht. Das Ergebnis davon multiplizierst Du dann einfach einmal mit sich selber - fertig.


----------



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

Ja das weiss ich auch aber ...

wie schreibe ich den code?!


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

> wie schreibe ich den code?!



Mit Deiner Tastatur... Du kannst es aber auch über Hirnströme versuchen...


----------



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

Najud ich werds mal probiern 
Wenn ich nix check poste ich hier wieder rein 

Danke


----------



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

*Code?!*

also muss der code ungefähr so sein:


Ergebnis.Caption = a * a ...


ach ich bekomm das nich hin ... kannst du mir bitte helfen?
Ich  hab gestern mit Visual Basic angefangen und hab noch überhaupt keine ahnung 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

Mach doch erstmal nur das Taschenrechner-Tutorial von hier, ohne Zusätze wie binomische Formeln. Das kann man später noch einbauen.
Dazu rechnest Du dann einfach nur noch folgendes:


```
Dim Zwischenerg As Long
Dim a As Integer, b As Integer
Dim Ergebnis As Long

'irgendwelche Zahlen
a = 7
b = 9

'erste binomische Formel:
Zwischenerg = a + b
Ergebnis = Zwischenerg * Zwischenerg

MsgBox CStr(Ergebnis)
```

Wie gesagt: Genau so wie man das im Kopf auch ausrechnen würde.


----------



## SimoS (16. Dezember 2002)

Ey  Danke 


Also das Taschenrechner Tut hab ich schon durch ich hab auch schon eigene geproggt ... so ersma danke für den Code ich werd mal sehn was ich draus mache


wenn der fertig ist dann mach ich ihn als anhang  vielleicht nützlich für andere Leute


Mfg SimoS


----------

